# TORK photocell



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you sure it was wired right to begin with ? something doesn't sound right


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Make sure you connect L1 & L2 first.. let it focus to daylight.. then connect red..

Since I have used that procedure.. no more cells going bad.. not sure why.. but it works.. :thumbsup:

Just turning the power off does not disconnect load when power is applied..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> Make sure you connect L1 & L2 first.. let it focus to daylight.. then connect red..
> 
> Since I have used that procedure.. no more cells going bad.. not sure why.. but it works.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just turning the power off does not disconnect load when power is applied..


 

OK, I take back what I said earlier, THIS is the dumbest post EVER!!!!


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

It was working perfectly fine for 6 weeks. Then it started working in opposite mode. 

I know its hooked up correctly. futhermore I know no one touched it since, because it's 30 feet up on the peak of a roof. 

also, there is nothing anyone can do to create this failure mode.
ON during daylight
OFF during darkness.

TORK said to mail it back to them for evaluation. for $20, this goes in the garbage & I'll buy a different brand.

most failures I've seen are 10 years old, and they hard fail. lights never go on. This one is very strange.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

part of being in business, thats why you mark up material.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> OK, I take back what I said earlier, THIS is the dumbest post EVER!!!!


Listen dyck head.. it works.. loud mouth little man..


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> Make sure you connect L1 & L2 first.. let it focus to daylight.. then connect red..
> 
> Since I have used that procedure.. no more cells going bad.. not sure why.. but it works.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just turning the power off does not disconnect load when power is applied..


So you obviously experienced photocell failures. Did you switch brands? Has to be something causing this .....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

noarcflash said:


> So you obviously experienced photocell failures. Did you switch brands? Has to be something causing this .....


I stayed with the same brand.. Mulberry.. they have a long neck and seem to last the longest once I get past the first few days..

Everyone here is going to have a different choice and I see no reason why one is better than another..

Some of these are on job for (10)+ years for me..


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

noarcflash said:


> So you obviously experienced photocell failures. Did you switch brands? Has to be something causing this .....



I install only intermatic, photo cells or time clocks never had a problem


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

my next job is installing a photocell for 1200 watts of wall packs. Maybe I'll try the intermatic.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> Listen dyck head.. it works.. loud mouth little man..


 

It worked because of coinsedence. They're not magic.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sounds a lot like a HPS cycling. Happens all the time where people don't really pay attention. Did you change the lamp.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It worked because of coinsedence. They're not magic.


As I said.. it has to do with a load being applied at the wrong time.. IMO..


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

it's not HPS, and it's not cycling. re-read the original post.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> I installed a Tork photocell on a fixture 2 months ago. Today I get a call, and it's ON during the day time, and OFF at night time. 2 months old, and it already failed.
> 
> Comes with a 5 year warrenty, but they won't cover labor. So now I need to replace it on my dime.
> 
> any recommendations for a quality photocell? This one was only controlling 150watts !


I like to use twist lock Photocells these last for ever and i never have a problem with them.:thumbup:...


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

and if I ever need a photecell, I can go to the corner street light.:thumbsup:



HARRY304E said:


> I like to use twist lock Photocells these last for ever and i never have a problem with them.:thumbup:...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> and if I ever need a photecell, I can go to the corner street light.:thumbsup:


Yup just rap a chain around the pole pull it down much easier to reach that way.............:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

The TORK photocell was replaced under warrenty. They said the inside melted from a surge or lightening strike. To which I say they should build them better, but at least they replaced it. Cost me shipping money......


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

noarcflash said:


> The TORK photocell was replaced under warrenty. They said the inside melted from a surge or lightening strike. To which I say they should build them better, but at least they replaced it. Cost me shipping money......


 
I have see some TORK photocell fail in reversed manner some case they will be fail on mode or run backward.

( Just be aware there are " reversed " or " Backward " photocells around but not really widespread )

Merci,
Marc


----------

